# '67 Rear Seat



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Here
I have a '67 GTO in the overhaul process. Here's two questions from a novice:
1) Looking at my back seat it's complete but pretty rough. As s minimum I'll need to recover it but may need to replace it in total (same with front seats).

A neighbor has a backseat from a '72 Chevelle. Will it fit? In the broader sense, are back seats from all GM A bodies interchangeable? Are certain year groups interchangeable?

2) How do you tell if the springs of your seat are shot? My seats are complete but the frame/springs (I call them springs) are rusty and I'd hate to spend good $$ to recover the metal frame/springs if they're going to sag after everything is done. How do you tell if the seat frame/springs is good enough to keep?

Thanks,

Shooter


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Moved from the 2004-2006 GTO > Interior Discussions to the proper forum page.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Shooter said:


> Here
> I have a '67 GTO in the overhaul process. Here's two questions from a novice:
> 1) Looking at my back seat it's complete but pretty rough...
> A neighbor has a backseat from a '72 Chevelle. Will it fit? In the broader sense, are back seats from all GM A bodies interchangeable? Are certain year groups interchangeable?


Many many different A-body rear seats over the years and body styles
https://www.gtoforum.com/f12/rear-seat-upholstery-129178/



> 2) How do you tell if the springs of your seat are shot? My seats are complete but the frame/springs (I call them springs) are rusty and I'd hate to spend good $$ to recover the metal frame/springs if they're going to sag after everything is done. How do you tell if the seat frame/springs is good enough to keep?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shooter


If the frames are showing surface rust, and the covers are in relatively nice shape, carefully cut all the hog rings and carefully slip the covers off 
# Once upholstery is removed, you can examine the condition of the seat frames. Many times I've initially carefully touched a rotary wire brush to the rods or stamped pieces of a steel seat frame to note how bas the framework os. When the steel rods are seriously degraded from rust and it's limited to a relatively isolated area, a decision has to be made. Careful replacement of the section of steel rods, or the decision to replace the entire seat frame asm. Having hauled in and processed literally hundreds of parts car, many times it has just been a matter of pulling out of storage area another lower or rear seat frame. On near impossible to find rear seat frames, have spent considerable time on seat frame repairs. 


# On 3 of my Pontiacs, all were factory equipped with lightweight vinyl and fabric bench seats, and in order to confirm correct dimensions of the fabric and vinyl and I've had to take multiple dozens of pictures with measurements noting all the details of the pattern. In the case of those bench seats, all the measurements had to be taken before the seat covers were removed from the frames.


----------

